# ☆Shiny Pokemon, the best and the worst! ☆



## Aizu (Mar 27, 2014)

There's always going to be a Pok?mon you just don't agree with, whether it's shiny or not, for me it's Garchomp, seriously what's the difference?

However, my favourite is Buneary, she's the sweetest and her shiny form is super cute!

So what's your favourite and least favourite shiny?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2014)

(SORRY I CANT JUST CHOOSE ONE.)

 Here's where I got all these gifs: http://sprites.pokecheck.org/?gen=5&shiny

Favorites:






























































Least Favorite:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 27, 2014)

Golden Luxray is awesome! Serperior is awesome, go away, Socky.

Shiny Pikachu is just... no. Same goes for Garchomp.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Golden Luxray is awesome! Serperior is awesome, go away, Socky.
> 
> Shiny Pikachu is just... no. Same goes for Garchomp.



What is that blue tho??? he aint no water type


----------



## Aizu (Mar 27, 2014)

Shiny Pikachu just looks tanned


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 27, 2014)

His shiny form is epic, Socky. Just deal with it. Serperior can choke you with its tail, so it doubles as a weapon.


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2014)

SockHead said:


> (SORRY I CANT JUST CHOOSE ONE.)
> 
> Here's where I got all these gifs: http://sprites.pokecheck.org/?gen=5&shiny
> 
> ...


Where did you get the gen 6 sprites?


----------



## Jellieyz (Mar 27, 2014)

Flaafy is lovely when its shiny. Alon with Litwick


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 27, 2014)

Shiny Sylveon has to be my favorite... My least is the Shiny Pikachu


----------



## Aizu (Mar 27, 2014)

Kaitlin said:


> Shiny Sylveon has to be my favorite... My least is the Shiny Pikachu



I've got a Shiny male Sylveon and a non shiny female Sylveon, they look great in doubles ♥︎


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 27, 2014)

A few of my favorites:



























The lime green shinies look really weird to me? (Ex, Espeon's.)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2014)

My favorite Shinies are both types of Meowstics, The use of the yellow and white blends really well.

Otherwise these are my other liked Shinies.


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> My favorite Shinies are both types of Meowstics, The use of the yellow and white blends really well.
> 
> Otherwise these are my other liked Shinies.



I got a Shiny 5iv Treeko! Pm me offers if you want it!


----------



## Silversea (Mar 27, 2014)

Here are my favourites, except sylveon.










































They ruined Nidoking's in X and Y. It isn't aqua anymore.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Flop (Mar 28, 2014)

Probably my favorite c:


----------



## Dr J (Mar 28, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Where did you get the gen 6 sprites?



Bad news.. none of those sprites are 6th gen.

My favorite shiny is lopunny/buneary(I love my shiny female lopunny ^_^ Named her Karen. And no, I'm not willing to trade her for anything so don't ask)

I loath shiny glaceon though. Lame shiny recolor. (which is funny considering glaceon is my absolute favourite pokemon)


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2014)

me with shiny pokemon its either a hit or a miss, i love them or i hate them. pretty much, if i dont hate the shiny coloration, then i'll like it. but I've just put in the ones I like the most.

*Favs:*



































































(as you can probably tell I like blue)

*Least Favs:*


----------



## Silversea (Mar 28, 2014)

Serebii has gen 6 model images. Animated ones are found here but it doesn't have all the shinies: http://www.pkparaiso.com/xy/sprites_pokemon.php


These 2 are probably my favourite gen 6 except sylveon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Meowstic's are pretty neat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ehehehe


----------



## Flop (Mar 28, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Ehehehe



Hwat.


----------



## Callum (Mar 28, 2014)

*My Shiny luv*

I've been a Shiny Hunter since *Sapphire*, and it's my favorite thing to do in the Pok?mon series.
*Favorite Shiny:*








*Gulpin* & *Swalot*: Probably my favorite shiny for the folliwing reason:
My first RE shiny (*Sapphire*).
I didn't see/hear the stars because I was playing without sound, I noticed it's color and I couldn't remember whether It was supposed to be blue (horay for ignorance). I caught it out of curiosity because at worse I didn't have it in my Dex (youth mentality ftw). Accidentaly clicked yes nickname then nicknamed it "GULPIN" so it would be the same as it's original name bcause I hated nicknaming pokemon at the time.
When it was added to the dex as green I was genuinely suprised and after checking noticed the star. This Pok?mon started my love for Shiny Hunting.
Later I transferred it to my french *Leaf Green* and evolved it, it's name remaining GULPIN up until this day.
When playing *Soul Silver* (I think it was and wasn't *Heart Gold*, can't remember) I REd another one but of the opposite Gender (♀).

*Faves:*
Current MM in Pok?mon *X*:





: I'm not sure whether I'll evolve the Shiny Fennekin from a Braixen into a Delphox, I'll probably just leave it as a Braixen.
*Hatched favorites:*





: Cake = autowin. This was my first MMed Shiny on Pok?mon *X*.
Swirlix is my favorite Gen 6 pok?mon, so I'll probably eventually MM another one to leave in it's Base Stage.





: Pumpkin pok?mon = autowin. When I saw Pumpkaboo and Gourgeist's Shiny sprites last year I melted and decided to MM Pumpkaboo after Swirlix.

*Other* (Pok?mon *X*)
*Spoink*: My first RE on Pok?mon *X*, and obtained the 02/19/14, a couple of days before getting the Shiny Charm, and the same day I caught a Shiny *Swanna* in the Friend Safari!

*Masuda Method Bucket List:*
*Smeargle*: The next pok?mon I'll hatch on my MM Bucket List after Fennekin.
*Miltank* ;* Snubbel*
*Aipom* ; *Furret*(I wasn't aware of it's body being pink until seeing this thread. Added to my Shiny MM Bucket List.) ; *Mawile*
*Bonsly*; * Finneon* ; *Mienshao* ; *Deerling* ; *Chandelure* ; *Cottonee* ; *Metapod*

*Previous Gen obtained:*
*Blissey* & *Togetic*: My favorite pok?men & my shiny Togetic became a Togekiss when it got transferred to *Platinum*.
*Dunsparce*: One of my favorite Gen 2 Pok?mon back in the day because of how annoying it was to find giving I didn't have internet and didn't know you could get that guys Phone number to tell you. MMed one in Pok?mon *Black** 2*.
*Milotic*: My favorite 3rd Gen Pok?mon since *Saphire*, also the first Shiny Pok?mon I hatched.
*Cradily*
*Relicanth*
*Rayquaza*: Was a ***** to SR this Pok?mon.

*Ones I like but can't see myself ever hunting:*
*Magmortar*

*Least fave:*
I really like the pokemon who's sprites are similar to those of their non-Shiny variants and the only shiny sprites I don't like are either ones I've encountered and not liked or ones I would have wanted to hunt but their original sprites are way better.
Clefable: My favorite pokemon when I was playing Blue back when I was four and my favorite Gen 1 pokemon. I hate it's sprite: that shade of Pink and Green = No. They could have made it amazing if the tip of it's ears were white, or if it's body was white.
Wigglytuff: Second favorite Gen 1 pokemon. It's body color is disgusting. </3
Dragonite: Not nice...
Crobat: I've got one, I traded my friends Zubat back in the R/S/E day, but I'm not that fond of it's Sprite.
Alomomola: ...


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2014)

Callum said:


>



HOW HAVE I NOT SEEN THIS YET OMG I A FANGIRLING SO HARD ATM OOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG MY LEGS ARE SHAKING


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 28, 2014)

Favorites:

Lol sorry for so many xD I'm kinda addicted to gold shinies. I just think they look epic.
Least Favorites:


I'll edit in the generation 6 ones when I can find the pics xP


----------



## Ricardo (Mar 28, 2014)

I love all the shinies that change color(like you can really tell the difference)
Favorite Shinies: Pontya, Ninetales, Sceptile, Gardevoir(and Mega), Roselia, Mega Mawile, Milotic, Absol, Metagross,* Mega Garchomp*, Emboar, Bisharp

Worst Shinies: Persian, Seel line, Gengar, Garchomp, Togekiss


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 28, 2014)

stantler just gets more and more neon with every gen


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay okay, Garchomp is terrible shiny and everyone knows it.
But you know what shiny _Mega_ Garchomp is?


Spoiler






Almost as beautiful as shiny Weavile. But I think my favorite is Roserade, especially considering that that shiny in particular has sentimental value to me.


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2014)

Squigly Contiello said:


> Okay okay, Garchomp is terrible shiny and everyone knows it.
> But you know what shiny _Mega_ Garchomp is?
> 
> 
> ...


He is on my team! Shiny and all


----------



## Callum (Mar 28, 2014)

SockHead said:


> HOW HAVE I NOT SEEN THIS YET OMG I A FANGIRLING SO HARD ATM OOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG MY LEGS ARE SHAKING


IKR :') Was sooo happy when I hatched my shiny Swirlix.
Slurpuff Sweep; SKPW-WWWW-WWW6-F9PV :')


----------



## ransu (Mar 29, 2014)

my favorite shiny would have to be my Inkay ~ mostly because its the first shiny ive ever hatched lol

my least favorite is espeon. i cant stand that booger green color ugh


----------



## XTheLancerX (Mar 29, 2014)

Groudon is just YUCK compared to Kyogre and Rayquaza >_<


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2014)

My favorite are:


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 30, 2014)

Shiny Kabutops and Shiny Jolteon are icky green xD


----------



## icedude545 (Mar 30, 2014)

Favorate shinys are probably Charizard tyrantrum and Groudon neat having my favorate pokemon covered in gold 

Least favorates are the ones that look to similar to it's non shiny like garchomp and pikachu


----------



## Silversea (Mar 31, 2014)

Groudon doesn't look so gold these days.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2014)

Honestly, Groudon now has a puke like color.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 1, 2014)

I wish that shiny Victini was actually legit-possible to obtain.


----------

